# Nintendo Admits 3DS Won't Beat Regular DS on Battery Life



## The Pi (Oct 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Better get used to seeing your 3DS sitting in its cradle, as Nintendo says it's going to be spending plenty of time there.
> 
> The 3DS's glasses-free, handheld 3D gaming comes at a price, and I don't just mean the couple of hundred dollars it's going to siphon out of your wallet. All that technical wizardry is going to drain the battery down pretty quickly, a fact that Nintendo isn't trying to hide.
> 
> ...



Source

Price, autoupdates, bad battery life, the 3DS is becoming less and less attractive, I might wait for the "lite" version now


----------



## monkat (Oct 8, 2010)

Meh, I can live. I charge the damn thing every day anyway. Just turn down the backlight, turn off the 3D when you get over it, and you'll be dandy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2010)

Man I wish battery tech would hurry up and improve. All these new devices could really benefit from them. Imagine not having to charge something for months... I can't wait for the day.


----------



## Range-TE (Oct 8, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i hate low battery life.....


well at least give it 4~ hours of battery time..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2010)

it's bound to be better than the iphones battery at least


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Man I wish battery tech would hurry up and improve. All these new devices could really benefit from them. Imagine not having to charge something for months... I can't wait for the day.


Yeah, I'm the same; the tech itself seems to improve while the batteries stay as they are.

Although there was that article posted here a while ago about a new type of energy storage technology. Might have a look for it.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Man I wish battery tech would hurry up and improve. All these new devices could really benefit from them. Imagine not having to charge something for months... I can't wait for the day.



I'm sure I read recently something about devices being charged by wifi signals?  http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/09/airnerg...to-exist-video/ think this is it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

Wasn't there some talk about batteries that charged instantly?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 8, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO WANT!

Anyway, the battery of the DS, how long does it last? My DS only lasts for like 1,5hour, cause I think the battery broke..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean this? http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/...91029160532.htm

Silicon gel batteries will be a long way off yet


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 8, 2010)

3DS is progressively beginning to look more sucky. I get the feeling that the second revision will be much better.


----------



## BlazerX (Oct 8, 2010)

i hope the 3ds will still do great with the tech but it will be fun to use


----------



## SnAQ (Oct 8, 2010)

I miss my old Nokia N73, could use that mobile for 1½ week without charging it once and now with my iPhone 3G i have to charge the unit each night


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 8, 2010)

SnAQ said:
			
		

> I miss my old Nokia N73, could use that mobile for 1½ week without charging it once and now with my iPhone 3G i have to charge the unit each night



They two doesn´t use much energy than 3DS.

I must buy an alternative battery.


----------



## monkat (Oct 8, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> I must buy an alternative battery.



That's what'll probably happen if it's _that_ bad. I'm thinking that it'll still be able to run bare bone (again, no back-light, no 3D) for at least 6-8 hours, and that's more than good enough.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

The DS didn't have bad battery life at all. If alternative batteries are needed, they will become available.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 8, 2010)

shesh, of course its not going to last as long as the old ds, but whats the big deal? none of our great pocket computers work for a whole day do they?

as long as i still have a charger cable, ill be ok, always felt silly playing outside or in the train anyway


also about alternative batteries, by that you mean the batteries that dont exactly fit into the console? those that have like a bump twice the size of the normal battery?


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 8, 2010)

doesn't matter for me -> just charge every night and also I think i'm not going to play my 3DS outside my house (or house of friend and familie)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, it's sad that it won't hold a charge as long as the regular DS, but in that case, I'd like to know how well it can hold a charge *AFTER* long-term use. I've gone through 2 batteries on my DSphat, and this 3rd one is barely giving me 2 hours worth of ON-time. If the battery in the 3DS can hold a charge longer after long-term use over my DS over that same period of time, then I'll be glad.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 8, 2010)

That's to be expected...a better battery would probably jack the already high price anyway. It's not a problem for me as I play my games at the house most times and if I'm out I don't play it that much (unless I'm bored)


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh well, another reason why I must keep my DS Lite.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

The ds had great battery life though so it shouldn't be a problem and the 3DS has 3D so that is probably a battery drainer.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 8, 2010)

don't worry the 3ds 2000 will have much better battery life and a brighter screen.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

For such a high price, I'd have hoped Nintendo could at least provide a battery that would provide roughly equaly life to the DS.  If there's any more annoying news about this, I may wait until the second hardware revision, myself.


----------



## amiga (Oct 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> For such a high price, I'd have hoped Nintendo could at least provide a battery that would provide roughly equaly life to the DS.  If there's any more annoying news about this, I may wait until the second hardware revision, myself.


+1

I thought that they were gonna use less powerful versions of the hardware because of the battery and cheaper price and now it seems they are gonna put a cheaper battery but the price is gonna be really expensive, now Nintendo looks like Sony in the past.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 8, 2010)

That's not a problem to me. At home, my DSi is always plugged on the charger and i barely use it on places that don't have a wall jack. My charger is also always on my backpack.


----------



## Funkenstein (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd expect it to have battery life comparable to the first generation of the PSP. That is the cost of being able to 
render both screens at the same time. I imagine that battery life will come up with the 3D effect disabled and the backlight
off, but I'd only assume that it'd increase by maybe five to six hours. (which is more than enough in my opinion.) 

What I really want to get a good look at is the bundled charging cradle. I want to see how easily it can be played while 
charging, or if standard charging cable can be purchased to make it easy to play as it charges.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 8, 2010)

Meh, I'm kind of bummed about this. 

Considering a lot of the 3DS's new wireless features require you to have the system powered on (sleep mode or otherwise), I do wonder why Nintendo didn't bulk up the battery. 

I'm sure the 3DS's battery life won't be _terrible_. Heck, it may still be great compared to half the other gadgets out there (Smartphones... I'm talking to you!). But I'll still be forever spoiled by the original DS line's seemingly endless life.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2010)

Another reason I probably won't buy the 3DS, battery life is one of my most important points on buying a device.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> I'm sure the 3DS's battery life won't be _terrible_. Heck, it may still be great compared to half the other gadgets out there (Smartphones... I'm talking to you!). But I'll still be forever spoiled by the original DS line's seemingly endless life.



Any less than 10 will be pretty bad, IMO.  I'm used to about 15 or so from my Lite.  I'll accept 10 on the 3DS, but any less and I'll just wait for the next model.


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 8, 2010)

As long as its 3 hrs+ I'd be happy.  The next iteration of the 3DS (3DSL or whatever) will probably have a better screen with optimal (at least in comparison) battery life.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's understandable, more power is needed for the 3D and enhanced processors.  No revision will give you 15 hours of battery life anyway at least for the 3DS.  Also, what's with the complaining, the price is worth it (this is not a system for kids and has titles geared to people who are in their late teens and adults), and you must have known battery life will suffer due to the advanced technology in the 3DS, it happens with most new  handhelds.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> As long as its 3 hrs+ I'd be happy.



Wow; doesn't take much to please some people.  Is this 1985?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The article doesn't look too familiar, but that could be it. But I knew that whatever it was I read, that was far from practical implementation as well.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)

amiga said:
			
		

> *I thought that they were gonna use less powerful versions of the hardware because of the battery and cheaper price* and now it seems they are gonna put a cheaper battery but the price is gonna be really expensive, now Nintendo looks like Sony in the past.


They did.
This IS good battery life and a cheap price compared to the full stuff.
Remember the original DS's processing power sucks ass.
It can't even play a normal video file, it needs specially-encoded stuff that looks like ass.


I'm not surprised by this.  A better battery takes up more space, weighs more, and puts out more heat.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three hours would be fine by me too. (though I expect it will probably last about 6 hours normally).
How often do you actually play your DS for longer than 3 hours straight? Is it some huge hassle for you to plug it in and charge it?


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 8, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> As long as its 3 hrs+ I'd be happy.  The next iteration of the 3DS (3DSL or whatever) will probably have a better screen with optimal (at least in comparison) battery life.


To be honest... I'm expecting 3-5 hours.

Which is ridiculous. My DSi is alway on the lowest brightness, and with the Wi-Fi off, and it lasts like 10-15. I feel like I'm recharging it a lot (Actually, I think flashcarts use more battery. Since I got my DSTWO, it feels shorter).

Well, atleast that's longer than the PSP. My PSP lasts like an hour if I'm lucky.


----------



## Midna (Oct 8, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're calling your own estimate ridiculous. QED.

In any case, is anyone actually surprised by this? What idiots thought a brand new system with newer power sucking components would have the same battery life as the old one? Batteries haven't come that far, my friends.

Do you realize how good the DS battery life actually is? Losing a few hours off it is no problem. Seriously.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It can't even play a normal video file, it needs specially-encoded stuff that looks like ass.



I see some people are a little picky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, it's called an iPlayer.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Oct 8, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Meh, I can live. I charge the damn thing every day anyway. Just turn down the backlight, turn off the 3D when you get over it, and you'll be dandy.


Agreed, battery is not a "serious" issue...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering the advent of blu-ray and HD stuff everywhere this goes for most of the world.

Also, the iPlayer comment was *just plain stupid*.  That's not the DS.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but it gives the DS the _ability_ to run other videos. The DS couldn't run homebrew without a flashcart, now could it?

I do concede the point that the conversion nonsense is infuriating, but at least it's possible. You want portable video in good quailty? *Buy a freakin' iPod Touch or PSP.*


----------



## Midna (Oct 8, 2010)

PSP and iPod Touch conversion is painful too. It takes ages and the PSP ones never work right for me. Unless you actually buy the movies.

And about the iPlayer comment. That's freakin stupid. The iPlayer is playing the movies. Plain and simple. it's using the DS' display. It has nothing whatsoever to do with the DS.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Yes, but it gives the DS the _ability_ to run other videos.


No, the iPlayer itself is what plays the videos using it's onboard CPU/RAM, and then just streams it to the DS's display.

The DS isn't playing the video because it's too weak to, so the iPlayer plays it instead.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_...WAIT._

You're saying that that tiny little card is more powerful than the ENTIRE DS' CPU/RAM?!?

...FAIL, Nintendo.

I concede.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2010)

*Well, give it one month and regular GAME stores will be offering more high-powered batteries like on the Dsi, Lite, etc.*


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> *Well, give it one month and regular GAME stores will be offering more high-powered batteries like on the Dsi, Lite, etc.*



Are those 3rd party batteries actually better, though?  Based on the reviews I've read for many of them, despite the higher rating, you really don't get an improvement in performance compared to the official battery.


----------



## Midna (Oct 8, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what I'm saying. The DS really is a pathetic little machine. Not to say it didn't have a whole bunch of great games, but hardware wise, it was really wimpy, even when it came out.

Thank God this is changing with the 3DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are. I've got one that extended my DS lite to 8 hours on full-power backlight.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What one is that?  My Lite's battery is long since passed its optimum period and I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, just type in nintendo ds lite battery ????mah into google.

Check this. 2000mAh DS Lite Battery

http://www.meritline.com/nintendo-lite-bat...x?source=fghdac


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Oct 8, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> don't worry the 3ds *2012* will have much better battery life and a brighter screen.



Fixed. Estimated release date: December 21, 2012.

Anyway, I bought a new DS Lite and I don't want to change yet. =D


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 8, 2010)

IMO is the battery life of my DS good!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2010)

2000mAh.

i meant 18 hrs in the last post, sorry.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Well, just type in nintendo ds lite battery ????mah into google.
> 
> Check this. 2000mAh DS Lite Battery
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/nintendo-lite-bat...x?source=fghdac



2/3 of the reviews on that one are quite poor, though.  I was hoping for the specific type you say significantly increased your battery life, since I have read that many of hte 3rd party batteries are terrible.  It's different if there's a specific type someone knows from experience to be really good, though.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 8, 2010)

Meh, probably won't bother me much since most of the time that I spend with my DS is when it's plugged in. I'm usually too busy or caught up with something whenever I go out so there's never really any room for portable gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The only exception would be when I have doctor appointments, but I hardly had any these past few years.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 8, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Yup, that's what I'm saying. The DS really is a pathetic little machine. Not to say it didn't have a whole bunch of great games, but hardware wise, it was really wimpy, even when it came out.
> 
> Thank God this is changing with the 3DS.



While I agree that the DS wasn't a "graphical beast," people like you hold no understanding of Nintendo's intentions when designing hardware.

(This is why Nintendo never listens to people who post on message boards. Fuck, they even closed their official message board. My idea actuallly, lol.)

And things haven't changed much with the 3DS. There are already portable systems on the market (and coming to market) with more power than the 3DS.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 8, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd go and buy that immediately.......except that I have the original DSphat. The batteries for the two (DSphat vs DSlite) are different.


----------



## Midna (Oct 8, 2010)

I understand full well what Nintendo's intentions are when designing hardware. No need to be like that. Nintendo's model always has them going for budget hardware at a good price. I don't want Nintendo going for the latest tech. That's Sony's game.

I'm no graphics whore, I'm a retro gamer. The DS was a killer at 2D. But when it got into 3D, it looked pretty bad.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

Nintendo shouldn't go for all the latest tech, no.  But the latest battery tech?  Possibly.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 8, 2010)

I figure about 8 hours battery life on "power-saving" settings (low brightness/sound, 3D off, WiFi off.....or as "off" as possible at any rate, what with that tag-mode baloney), and as little as 1.5 hours in "blaze mode" (brightness/sound/3D/WiFi cranked to max).

I figure the average person may experience about 3-5 hours of battery life.

That's my official *guess* anyway.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Price, autoupdates, bad battery life, the 3DS is becoming less and less attractive...



Price is the only thing that has me still on the fence. Having a battery life equal to DS Lite is hardly what I would consider "bad battery life." Auto-updates? No problem there, either.

Thing is, if you're solely interested in 3DS as the next-gen pirate machine, sure, it might not look all that appealing to you. If, however, you're attracted to the system because of the shit-ton of awesome that otherwise seems packed into this thing, battery life equal to DS Lite will seem like all you could ask for, really.

Again, though -- price! That's all I want to hear from Nintendo at this point, and I hope they lube me up first.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

Where has it been said battery life will be equal to the DS Lite?  'cuz people are throwing around 3-5 hours which, IMO, is absolutely pathetic.  My Lite gets more than that now, with its battery past the 500 cycles prime.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's to be expected.
The 3DS is much more powerful than the DS. Like already said, I do wish battery technology would improve at a faster rate.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 8, 2010)

What's the point of this charging cradle, exactly?  I assume you _can_ still plug the 3DS in directly with an AC adapter and charge while playing?


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, you can still plug the 3DS in.

And the people throwing around numbers like 2-4 are retards. 6 is lowballing it. Nintendo just wouldn't do that. They've always been big on battery life. That's why they released the Gameboy Color when the tech for the GameGear was around.


----------



## Funkenstein (Oct 9, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> That's to be expected.
> The 3DS is much more powerful than the DS. Like already said, I do wish battery technology would improve at a faster rate.



I think this will be the biggest thing holding back all technology in the coming years.


----------



## Celice (Oct 9, 2010)

Being able to turn the 3D off will probably move that low-charge light to the nice full color (if there's going to be a color, and most likely will be).

I still turn the sound off when the battery gets low on the older gameboys XD


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 9, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Price, autoupdates, bad battery life, the 3DS is becoming less and less attractive, I might wait for the "lite" version now



What I think..
I'm kinda losing interest on the 3DS..


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2010)

What do you mean by that? It comes in March. Okay. Downer. 

It has automatic updates. If you're upset by this then you're just a pirate and Nintendo doesn't need your money.

Its battery life is officially lower than 14 hours. ...How can you be upset about that?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 9, 2010)

Very few hand-held devices could beat the old DS's battery life because its backlight was so freaking dim.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 9, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> It has automatic updates. If you're upset by this then you're just a pirate and Nintendo doesn't need your money.



Homebrew?  Save data backups?  Additional functionalities like more diverse video playback?  Like it or not, there are more uses for exploits than just piracy.

If Nintendo wants to reduce piracy on their systems, the answer is quite simple.  Stop letting so many shit games get through, and focus more on producing high-quality titles that people don't mind dropping $40+ on.


----------



## redact (Oct 9, 2010)

that's a bit of a let-down. i was hoping they'd decided to not have shitty dsi-like battery life in the 3ds since dsi-xl has such an awesome battery


----------



## Escape (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're losing your interest in it because of these kind of things, you probably
weren't interested in the 3DS to begin with... 

Anyway, no problem for me, since I play maximum 3 hours a day,
and I can simply charge it over night.

Besides, I don't understand why are people so surprised, I mean - it was expected to have a lower battery life than the DS/L, and it's not like you can't play while charging...


----------



## geminisama (Oct 9, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> WHat do you mean by that? It comes in March. Okay. Downer.
> 
> It has automatic updates. If you're upset by this then you're just a pirate and Nintendo doesn't need your money.
> 
> Its battery life is officially lower than 14 hours. ...How can you be upset about that?



Too bad theres more to being upset by automatic updates, than just piracy, but even then, lol. Making a comment like that on a Nintendo piracy website. Good stuff.

About the topic at hand, I don't really mind. I didn't expect a handheld device with such power having crazy battery time anyway.


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 9, 2010)

As long as it gets more then 2 hours I am ok with it.

Don't get me wrong I love my DS Lite's seemingly endless supply of power, I swear I get like 6 hours out of it with the sound off and the back light turned low.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Oct 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This argument comes up time and time again. Look at the biggest threads in the DS release section? Are they for bad games? Or the download stats on any website, again are they bad games? People pirate DS games because its easy and free not because the games are bad.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Homebrew?  Save data backups?  Additional functionalities like more diverse video playback?  Like it or not, there are more uses for exploits than just piracy.


Exploits aren't always exactly legal.
If you don't want to have automatic updates, turn the Wi-Fi off.
You won't be able to access Wi-Fi features on games (and you probably won't be able to play newer games), but at least you'll be able to play mp4/avi files, backup your save files and play Homebrew.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 9, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have enough interest in this to turn off Wi-Fi.  Ultimately, there'll probably be a 3DS equivalent of the "NDS Backup Adapter" released that allows you to backup your save data, and that's good enough for me tbh.  I'm merely pointing out that there's more to exploits than just piracy, so accusing people of being pirates is a bit silly.  Also, I don't particularly give a shit if exploits aren't "exactly legal".  Personally, I only use them so far as to exercise fair use.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> If Nintendo wants to reduce piracy on their systems, the answer is quite simple.  Stop letting so many shit games get through, and focus more on producing high-quality titles that people don't mind dropping $40+ on.



Um, if there were more "quality" games, how exactly would that reduce pirating? More quality games means more games to get, meaning more money spent to get them. Comparing that now, where people believe they should download games because they can't "afford" games, it wouldn't make a difference. Higher quality goods usually means the company is spending more, of which case, they'd be losing more in the long run.


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2010)

There's no way to prevent piracy except by taking the prices to tiny sums like the App Store (And even then people will still pirate) or to use force, as in anti-piracy. That's all they can do, really. Don't try to tell us it's somehow the company's fault.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 9, 2010)

Now, continuing on-subject, Nintendo is admitting that it won't have the battery life as the prior handheld, but is that when everything is on, or is that when most of the stuff is on? The original DS had back-lighting either on or off (no in-between), whereas we'll be getting one with multiple settings, one which may be brighter than the DS. And WiFi? From what we've seen, there is a slider, but is that based for just games, or everything altogether? Would the automatic updates kick the WiFi on for a little bit to find a signal and check for updates before turning back off? So many factors that could add up to the lower charge, but we don't know in what cases it will be that way.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 9, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Um, if there were more "quality" games, how exactly would that reduce pirating? More quality games means more games to get, meaning more money spent to get them. Comparing that now, where people believe they should download games because they can't "afford" games, it wouldn't make a difference. Higher quality goods usually means the company is spending more, of which case, they'd be losing more in the long run.



That's merely their excuse.  For those who really can't afford games, how many games there are makes absolutely no difference.  They'll still only be able to afford whatever they could before, or none at all.  If they can't pirate, they probably just won't bother buying the hardware.

For those who can afford games, they may not want to put their money down on crap that took 2 weeks to throw together.  I can afford more games than I buy, but there _are_ no more games that I feel are worth their MSRP.  I may download a few of them to kill some time now and then or just to see what they're like and confirm they're garbage, but if the developer doesn't care enough to make a decent game I'm not going to give them money for what they produced instead.

I never claimed it was the company's fault, midna, but nor will I buy into the BS the industry constantly puts out that says piracy is costing them a f***ton more money than it really does.  If someone can't afford games, they can't afford games; end of story.  If they can't pirate, they simply won't play.  The rest of us will (I'd hope) pay for games we feel are *worth* paying for, and not buy shit.  Not taking your route and vehemently attacking pirates for no particular reason (other than idiocy, anyway... I mean take a look at the forum where you're spouting this shit) doesn't mean I'm against the companies; I feel no real need to directly attack either group.  If, like the DS and Wii, there are 50 shovelware titles put out for every 1 or 2 stellar games, game sales will continue to suffer even if Nintendo manages to completely kill piracy.  I'm not going to start buying goddamn pony games just because there are no more AAA titles I feel like buying at the moment.  If they want people to keep buying, they have to keep producing.  The suburban soccer moms will buy their pony games, but it takes something better to keep others interested.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Oct 9, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> There's no way to prevent piracy except by taking the prices to tiny sums like the App Store (And even then people will still pirate) or to use force, as in anti-piracy. That's all they can do, really. Don't try to tell us it's somehow the company's fault.


No... that's not force. Force is to analyze all the information ever used on the 3DS and if it finds a pirate title or custom channel, save, etc. then it bricks the system by destroying the motherboard and the chernobylite in it, creating a nuclear explosion. THAT IS FORCE. (Chernobylite is stated because unobtainium isn't radioactive enough)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I figure the average person may experience about 3-5 hours of battery life.


that's fine for me i usually can't play for too long looking at a small screen anyway i get headaches. if all else fails i'll just buy an AC adapter and plug it into that the whole time i'm playing that's what i used to do with my gameboy a long time ago


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is about battery life why is it turning into an anti piracy debate? there is plenty of other topics concerning that matter and it all just ends up in a flame war.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 9, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> This is about battery life why is it turning into an anti piracy debate? there is plenty of other topics concerning that matter and it all just ends up in a flame war.



Indeed; including this recent thread where Iwata essentially confirms what I say is true.


----------



## RyouChan (Oct 9, 2010)

Honestly, the best way to combat piracy for a company in this day and age is to give good incentives for actually having the real cart, for example, infrared support which I haven't seen on any flash cart. 

Tournaments in real life, like they do for Pokemon games, obviously require you to have a real cart.

Accessory devices like the Pokewalker, and also just things like having good bonuses that come with preordered game. You'll catch more flies with honey than with vinegar...

And people who pirate the games because they can't afford them would probably not be buying them instead of pirating them, even if they couldn't pirate, so that doesn't really affect things all that much. The people Nintendo needs to court are the people who _could afford_ to buy it but don't have much incentive to, and instead pirate it. And this is just my personal business-only opinion without getting into whether it is "right or wrong" to pirate things. I own a flash cart, but Nintendo has gotten me to actually pay for a lot of games with the things I mentioned above.

For example, I did buy both a Japanese and English copy of HG/SS for the Pokewalker and IR functionality and for when I was going up to LA to see if I could qualify for the last VGS. I will buy Black and White when it comes out in the US for the same reason. I preorder some games because they come with neat figures (I'm a sucker for collectibles) or because they come with the guidebook, which I usually enjoy for the pretty pictures, something to read through on the bus when I'm bored. xD


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 9, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the eyephone


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 9, 2010)

But Nintendo is actually being honest.....not pretending the batters lasts forever because they tested it using almost no power so they could advertise awesome battery life


----------



## RyouChan (Oct 9, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> But Nintendo is actually being honest.....not pretending the batters lasts forever because they tested it using almost no power so they could advertise awesome battery life




^^^ This.

It's better than if they advertised it like:

NEW IMPROVED SUPER BATTERY - LASTS TWICE AS LONG AS THE ORIGINAL DS!!*

*When playing with no backlight, wi-fi, 3D, and in sleep mode with the DS closed


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 9, 2010)

RyouChan said:
			
		

> NEW IMPROVED SUPER BATTERY - LASTS TWICE AS LONG AS THE ORIGINAL DS!!*
> 
> *When playing with no backlight, wi-fi, 3D, and in sleep mode with the DS closed


Hey that reminds me of-
The laptop industry AND the smartphone industry!


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2010)

How bout .... making a solar powered charger for the 3ds so evrywhere you go, everytime you need, you can play your 3ds


----------



## nutella (Oct 9, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> How bout .... making a solar powered charger for the 3ds so evrywhere you go, everytime you need, you can play your 3ds


It's probably not in their best interest. That would be cumbersome to bring around as well as take a LONG time to charge, even if they made it big.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> How bout .... making a solar powered charger for the 3ds so evrywhere you go, everytime you need, you can play your 3ds


its already expensive enough
and small solar chargers are pretty inefficient


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 9, 2010)

Even large solar generators aren't _that_ efficient.  They could make the entire outer casing of the 3DS out of solar panels, of course, but then it would get pretty damn hot and end up burning people, lol.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 9, 2010)

noooooo!
meh i will sit the time out until it comes either 2/4th the original price (depending if it's going to be a hardrock heavy death metal mega pantsblowing overprice)


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2010)

They should just pack a hand-crank USB dynamo with every 3DS and put an end to all the whining.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 9, 2010)

There are already solar chargers for USB devices and I give it about a day before someone makes a USB charge cable for the 3DS.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 9, 2010)

Doesn't _really_ bother me, as long as it comes with a proper charging cable (as well as the dock of course) so that I can still play WHILE it's charging. Imagine having to hold the dock as well as the 3DS if you want to play while charging


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 9, 2010)

the DS could also be played near the power source since the wire is pretty long and flexible... if it only has a cradle (which is not movable) then tht would really be troublesome, like having to charge the laptop after every 3-4 hrs and tht is really annoying
i think what shaun said in the beginning is really something necessary but difficult esp since tht is the limitation of the electrolyte... maybe they could use a dynamo (as veho said) to charge the battery which would never require charging (which would be annoying but i think important)

just read a little more about the dynamo and forgot tht to charge a laptop with a dynamo would take 3-4 hrs since the power input is the same as tht of the cradle or any standard charging apparatus it uses... its not logical to use something tht cannot generate enough power for the 3ds. Dynamos for small devices and not 3d stuff ( thts why its not used to charge everything) while a solar panel requires no effort from the user.

I guess its the battery tht needs to improve rather than the technology to power it up. Maybe there should be nuclear batteries or something nearing tht power be it expensive but atleast working well.

Discussion on Dynamo


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> just read a little more about the dynamo and forgot tht to charge a laptop with a dynamo would take 3-4 hrs since the power input is the same as tht of the cradle or any standard charging apparatus it uses... its not logical to use something tht cannot generate enough power for the 3ds. Dynamos for small devices and not 3d stuff ( thts why its not used to charge everything) while a solar panel requires no effort from the user.


The EEE has a 6000 mAh battery, the 3DS will (probably) have a 1200 to 1600 mAh one. Let's say they both last 5 hours on one charge. The EEE eats through the charge roughly four times faster than the 3DS, so while a dynamo wouldn't be able to power an EEE (arguably), it can still be able to power a 3DS. And if it takes 3-4 ours to power an EEE battery (that's five times the capacity), that means it would only take half an hour-45 minutes to charge a 3DS battery - that then gives you 5 hours of gameplay. That means giving it a few turns every few minutes would keep it "alive" indefinitely. 

Solar panels are impractical. You'd need a whole blackboard made of solar cells in order to power a 3DS. A smaller charger will charge it _eventually_, but you have to turn the console off and leave it in the sun somewhere; it can't sustain it. 

My comment about the dynamo is somewhat tongue in cheek. It _would_ work, but nobody feels like doing it (don't see why, not like they'd have anything better to do than to yank their crank anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ); _that's_ why it's not used to charge everything. There's no point when you're never that far away from an outlet.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 15, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> 3DS will (probably) have a 1200 to 1600 mAh one.
> 
> Solar panels are impractical. You'd need a whole blackboard made of solar cells in order to power a 3DS. A smaller charger will charge it _eventually_, but you have to turn the console off and leave it in the sun somewhere; it can't sustain it.


I highly doubt that 3DS will have a battery beyond 1000 mAh. It is restricted by the physical size of the battery compartment. Seeing how they pack analog, motion sensor, and SD card reader into that tiny case, size of the battery compartment will be very restricted. I would not be surprised if it comes with a 850 mAh battery. 

Idea about solar panel is going green, not necessarily energy efficient.


----------

